# Chicago River has been frozen for about a month now......



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm ready for summer....


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 18, 2007)

Chicagophotoshop said:


> ....oops cant fix the title typo.


 
Ha! I can  ... and did. Now no one understands any longer what that was all about, heehee :mrgreen:

And hey, this looks COLD!
If we had a winter like that, also I'd be looking forward to summer.
As it is, we slipped from summer to autumn to spring ... or we get winter in spring, who knows.

But I have never seen a river this frozen, ever.
Where was your vantage point for these?


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 18, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Ha! I can  ... and did. Now no one understands any longer what that was all about, heehee :mrgreen:
> 
> And hey, this looks COLD!
> If we had a winter like that, also I'd be looking forward to summer.
> ...



hehe  thanks foto.  I will edit my post.  

I took these from my window.  I live in a 60 story highrise.  cool view huh?


----------



## PNA (Feb 18, 2007)

Interesting photos.....but between you and me, I'm glad I'm here (GA) and you're there taking photos for me to enjoy......


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 18, 2007)

acsonpg said:


> Interesting photos.....but between you and me, I'm glad I'm here (GA) and you're there taking photos for me to enjoy......



happy to do it for ya!   summer is just around the corner (ok not really) but when it comes its gonna F-A-N-T-A-S-I-C


----------



## LongDucDong (Feb 18, 2007)

Chicagophotoshop said:


> happy to do it for ya! summer is just around the corner (ok not really) but when it comes its gonna F-A-N-T-A-S-I-C


 
Then those in Georgia, swimming through the humidity and bugs, and laying in their sweltering puddles of sweat, will be dreaming of some ice and snow.  

Nice shots and equally nice view!!! Been exceptionally cold (about 20-30 degrees below normal) lately, but this week well be back to normal and that ice should be gone by next weekend.


----------



## PNA (Feb 18, 2007)

LongDucDong said:


> Then those in Georgia, swimming through the humidity and bugs, and laying in their sweltering puddles of sweat, will be dreaming of some ice and snow.


 
Not really, cause that's when we go to NY and Chicago, no, not Chicago, don't know where that is!!! I'm NYC born....!!!!


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 18, 2007)

acsonpg said:


> Not really, cause that's when we go to NY and Chicago, no, not Chicago, don't know where that is!!! I'm NYC born....!!!!



I love NYC but I would highly recommend a visit to Chicago in the summertime.  you will :heart: it


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 18, 2007)

Isn't this the same river that caught fire a few years ago?


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 18, 2007)

Torus34 said:


> Isn't this the same river that caught fire a few years ago?




caught fire?  how exactly does that happen?  no idea what you are talking about.

this however the same river that turns green every year for st patty's day   wooo hoooooo


----------



## PNA (Feb 18, 2007)

Chicagophotoshop said:


> I love NYC but I would highly recommend a visit to Chicago in the summertime. you will :heart: it


 
I've only been in and out of O'Hare, but promise to visit the city soon...at least after winter and when the river is liquid.


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 18, 2007)

Downtown Chicago is an interesting place. Driving around can be a bear if you're not used to the area but there's lots to see and do for sure.


----------



## morydd (Feb 19, 2007)

LongDucDong said:


> Then those in Georgia, swimming through the humidity and bugs, and laying in their sweltering puddles of sweat, will be dreaming of some ice and snow.


Yes, because Chicago is never nasty and humid in the summer. :roll: 



Torus34 said:


> Isn't this the same river that caught fire a few years ago?


I believe you're thinking of one in ohio. The chicago river is nice and clean ever since we turned it around to send our sewage down south instead of into our lake.



acsonpg said:


> I've only been in and out of O'Hare, but promise to visit the city soon...at least after winter and when the river is liquid.


There's a meet-up coming soon!



Icon72 said:


> Downtown Chicago is an interesting place. Driving around can be a bear if you're not used to the area but there's lots to see and do for sure.


Also, we've got some great public transit, so driving is silly anyway.


----------



## LongDucDong (Feb 19, 2007)

What, a few weeks of nasty humidity compared to several months in GA? Trust me, it gets humid here, but nothing like in ATL. I remember it getting sweltering in early June and not letting up until mid-September. Picture the hottest, most humid days here in Chicago. Picturing that? Good. Thats the NORM for GA/FL/SC/etc. Its brutal, I speak from experience. When I moved back up here from TN, I was wearing a light coat when it was 75.


----------

